# WebOS+CM9-Not Detected By PC In Any Way?



## Antm50jr (Nov 30, 2013)

[Copied From XDA]

Problem: HP Touchpad running WebOS and CM9 (latest nightly) not being detected by PC/computer.

Notes:
1. My computer is Windows 7 running on Mac OSX Bootcamp

What Have I Tried (All Have Not Worked):
1. Entering WebOS and USB mode
2. Entering CM9 and= Settings-Storage-(Clicked Three Dots In Upper Right)-Switched Between MTP And Photo Option (Now Using MTP)
3. Getting Novacom Drivers
4. Using WebOS Doctor
5. Connecting It To Another Computer (Windows 8)
6. Going Into Clockwork Mod Recovery And Entering USB Mode+Mounting And Unmounting SD Card (Not Mounted)
7. Restarting Touchpad And Both Computers I have Tried This On

What I'm Wondering:
1. Is This A Software Or Hardware Issue/Problem?
2. If Hardware, Can This Get Fixed?

Thank You All For Your Support!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Try using a real Windows 7 PC, not one emulated on a MAC. Some folks have a problem seeing an MTP device on a PC. First off, it does not show up as a drive but rather as an hp-tenderloin device. Connecting via WebOS or recovery should work, but try it on a real Win7 PC. BTW, look for the MTP device down at the bottom of the list in Windows Explorer.(scroll down)


----------



## Antm50jr (Nov 30, 2013)

Yeah, I tried all of that, including downloading MTP drivers, and uninstalling others. Please, I'm hoping I can get this fixed without bringing it anywhere. Thank you all for your support!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

You need to uninstall using ACMEUninstaller2, and then do a clean install and see if that clears up your problem.

And don't forget there are apps on the Play Store that will allow you to transfer files wirelessly.

And don't forget to make a backup before you start doing anything.

BTW, where are you going to bring it? You are using a device that hasn't been in manufacturer for almost 3 years. It will cost you more than your tablet is worth a try and pay somebody to fix it.


----------



## Antm50jr (Nov 30, 2013)

I'll try. I looked at a website,

Uninstalling CyanogenMod 9 Android Ice Cream Sandwich Alpha 0 from your HP TouchPad

,and one instruction says to plugin the Touchpad to a USB, and use cmd. I'll check other sites, but wouldn't I need to have the computer detect the device for this to work? I'll try, and update you.

Also, do you have a VALID link where I can download ACMEUninstaller2? Thank you! Yeah, I'd rather buy a new device than repair this one I have now. Thank God for all of you! 

Note: I do have the regular ACMEUninstaller, just in case me nor you can find the 2nd one.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/107690-acmeinstaller4-testing-and-other-things/

You'll find Acmeuninstaller2 to at the above link.

If you place your touchpad into WebOS recovery mode by holding volume up while your touchpad is booting, you'll know you're in recovery mode if you get a large white USB symbol on the screen. Then when you connect your touchpad to your PC, you should hear a beep which indicates the PC has recognized the touchpad in recovery mode. Recovery mode is totally different than USB mode that one uses to transfer files from PC to the touchpad.

You are making me a little nervous here. You don't seem very confident that you know what to do with all of this information. If that is the case don't try anything until you have better educated yourself on how to do this. There are two pinned threads at the top of this forum about installing Android on the touchpad. Look for Rolandeschain's video, " How to install android the easy way". This is his newest video and will give you a lot of solid information on how to do it.

OH, by the way, once you get Android uninstalled, be sure you use at least ACMEinstaller3 to reinstall cm9. You might want to even consider using ACMEinstaller 4 or 5. This will give you a larger /system partition now, in case you decide to upgrade to a version of Jelly Bean later on which requires a larger /system.


----------



## Antm50jr (Nov 30, 2013)

My computer don't even recognize the devie in recovery mode (with big USB icon on screen). I'm starting to think this is a hardware issue.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Borrow a friends Windows XP PC and try that. Make sure you use a different USB cable too on any of the machines you try.


----------



## Antm50jr (Nov 30, 2013)

I tried every single computer in my house:

1. Windows 7 on Mac (64 GB)

2. PC With Windows 8 (64 GB)

3. PC With Windows 7 (32 GB)

All had Novacom and all drivers installed, with device in WebOS recovery mode. None detected it. COuld maybe a type of CWM recovery mount/unmount help maybe? I tried the USB option there also.

Also, I'm not nervous about anything, but I'm just hoping this will work.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Antm50jr said:


> I tried every single computer in my house:
> 
> 1. Windows 7 on Mac (64 GB)
> 
> ...


And you did all of this with a different USB cable? What about a Windows XP PC? If you boot WebOS and when you plug in a PC, the tablet should show a drop down box asking if you want to connect as a USB drive or not. Do you get this drop down? If you don't, the I would say your USB port is broken.


----------



## Antm50jr (Nov 30, 2013)

No need for any of us to worry anymore! The only thing I had to do was get a different USB cable, after trying three already. Thank you for your support! I'll reply if I ever have any more diffuculties.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

So, now with a working USB cable, you are able to connect with your TP using your Windows7 emulation on your MAC and do whatever it was that you never mentioned?


----------



## Antm50jr (Nov 30, 2013)

Exactly!


----------

